# My UHS Aggregate Is 70%...Which Private College Should I Apply To?



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

_*my UHS aggregate is 70%...which private college should I apply to?*_

Anyone knows which private medical College will accept me with this aggregate?


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> _*my UHS aggregate is 70%...which private college should I apply to?*_
> 
> Anyone knows which private medical College will accept me with this aggregate?


Amdc, cpmc, uol, avicenna, continental, amna inayat, azra naheed.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

jiasajid said:


> _*my UHS aggregate is 70%...which private college should I apply to?*_
> 
> Anyone knows which private medical College will accept me with this aggregate?


Central park might after little begging and pleading(joke).
Listen i am going to give you same advice that i give to others.If you messed up pretty bad in uhs but did 850 plus in fsc,wait for next year and give mcat again,it wouldnt hurt because then atleast you will get in good medical college.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

I disagree with tamoor. There is no guaranteeing that you will be able to get into a good govt. med school if you wait a year. What if you have good 850 plus marks in FSc but get mediocre marks in MCAT? You decide to sit at home and give MCAT another try next year. You waste an entire year sitting at home and preparing for MCAT. But in the end, what if you do not score high in your second MCAT attempt and even if you do score high in your second MCAT attempt (improve your marks) but are still not able to get into a government med school because of the high merit? What then? You will only be disheartened more. Cases of people who repeat MCAT and secure admission in govt med school are rare ones. Most of the students do repeat MCAT end up improving their UHS aggregate but by the next year the merit rises and once again they find themselves considering private med schools. Again. You might as well save your year and consider private medical schools if you have the money.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

My aggregate is 76.6....969 in Matric, 935 in Fsc and 735 in Mcat. .......If some one repeats Mcat because he /she has bad marks in it but good in fsc/alevel then it will be a wise decision because If they work hard then By the will of Allah Almighty they'll get admission at a private college or else they would get admission in good ranked medical college not in a one which has suspicious reputation.

- - - Updated - - -

With my aggregate of 76.6 I'm applying only in FMH CMH SHALAMAR LMDC SHARIF only.....If I didn't get slected in these for MBBS then I'll repeat Mcat


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

umair333 said:


> My aggregate is 76.6....969 in Matric, 935 in Fsc and 735 in Mcat. .......If some one repeats Mcat because he /she has bad marks in it but good in fsc/alevel then it will be a wise decision because If they work hard then By the will of Allah Almighty they'll get admission at a private college or else they would get admission in good ranked medical college not in a one which has suspicious reputation.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> With my aggregate of 76.6 I'm applying only in FMH CMH SHALAMAR LMDC SHARIF only.....If I didn't get slected in these for MBBS then I'll repeat Mcat


Umair333, your case is different. You have a good aggregate and plus you are determined to enter a medical school: government or private. I am not saying that you should go to suspicious private med schools. Nobody should waste their money on a private medical college that does not have a sound reputation and whose degree is questionable. In fact, everyone's case is different. People have different levels of determination to become doctors. But the reality is that a majority of the students who repeat MCAT end up improving only 2 to 3 percent in their UHS aggregate, and that too with difficulty. And each year is different. Each year the merit is different. The merit keeps rising. Repeating MCAT is not easy. At times, when repeating MCAT, students start doubting themselves and their ability to become doctors. They lose hope and become disheartened. I speak from personal experience as my sister repeated MCAT. She did get admission in a good govt. medical college but it was not easy for her. However, like I said before, each person's case is different. Many people do repeat MCAT and end up in good govt. medical colleges. There are many instances in which repeating MCAT is beneficial. There are many students who study hard, work a lot, repeat MCAT and enter great government med colleges like Allama Iqbal, Fatima Jinnah and King Edward.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> I disagree with tamoor. There is no guaranteeing that you will be able to get into a good govt. med school if you wait a year. What if you have good 850 plus marks in FSc but get mediocre marks in MCAT? You decide to sit at home and give MCAT another try next year. You waste an entire year sitting at home and preparing for MCAT. But in the end, what if you do not score high in your second MCAT attempt and even if you do score high in your second MCAT attempt (improve your marks) but are still not able to get into a government med school because of the high merit? What then? You will only be disheartened more. Cases of people who repeat MCAT and secure admission in govt med school are rare ones. Most of the students do repeat MCAT end up improving their UHS aggregate but by the next year the merit rises and once again they find themselves considering private med schools. Again. You might as well save your year and consider private medical schools if you have the money.


Its your opinion and i am fine with that.But when you have whole one year to prepaer for mcat even if you get 900 you can get atleast 76 percent aggregate in uhs which is good enough for private institutes.
AND I DONT LIKE DEMOTIVATING WHAT IFS.WHAT IF I DONT SCORE WELL,WHAT IF I DONT GET SUCCESSFUL WHAT IF I FAIL.THESE WHAT IFs HOLDS A PERSON BACK from bringing his dream to reality.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

tamoor said:


> Its your opinion and i am fine with that.But when you have whole one year to prepaer for mcat even if you get 900 you can get atleast 76 percent aggregate in uhs which is good enough for private institutes.
> AND I DONT LIKE DEMOTIVATING WHAT IFS.WHAT IF I DONT SCORE WELL,WHAT IF I DONT GET SUCCESSFUL WHAT IF I FAIL.THESE WHAT IFs HOLDS A PERSON BACK from bringing his dream to reality.


Agree with you, tamoor.
Wait for year and give mcat again.Mostly, students get enough merit for admission in gov college after repeating mcat.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Tamoor, you are not being realistic. If you want to close your eyes and enter a fairytale world filled with fairies, cupcakes, and other positive things then that's your choice. But the thing is that you should be prepared. Look for pros and cons. And please grow up. Stop taking things personally. These WHAT IFs were not meant for you personally. Look at the bright side as well as the dark. I do not think WHAT IFs are demotivating. They help you prepare for today as well as tomorrow. And since when was preparing or even thinking about your future demotivating? You have your own opinion and you have a right to express your opinion. But I have a right to disagree with your opinion if I want to. My only piece of advice is: Stop taking things personally please.


----------



## umair333 (Sep 28, 2013)

Repeating Mcat doesn't mean that you'll definitely get in a govt college. ...so everybody's mind should be ready for this.....Just work hard and pray to Allah Almighty for help and best thing will be happened.....


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

An interesting point to be noted, you can use your MCAT score within 2 years apparently, according to PMDC. So worst case scenario is going back to what you were on before.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> Tamoor, you are not being realistic. If you want to close your eyes and enter a fairytale world filled with fairies, cupcakes, and other positive things then that's your choice. But the thing is that you should be prepared. Look for pros and cons. And please grow up. Stop taking things personally. These WHAT IFs were not meant for you personally. Look at the bright side as well as the dark. I do not think WHAT IFs are demotivating. They help you prepare for today as well as tomorrow. And since when was preparing or even thinking about your future demotivating? You have your own opinion and you have a right to express your opinion. But I have a right to disagree with your opinion if I want to. My only piece of advice is: Stop taking things personally please.


I dont know how you came to think of my comment as a personal one.I gave you the best advice i can.And any psychologist will tell you that you are demotivated and depressed.Get it fixed.I did not say what ifs are bad.But your type ofwhat ifs are bad.People like edison and tesla used what ifs that changed the world.They were motivated.They did not use your type of what ifs.You will keep saying your what ifs while other people will get to better colleges.And the worst part is you will not even try.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> I disagree with tamoor. There is no guaranteeing that you will be able to get into a good govt. med school if you wait a year. What if you have good 850 plus marks in FSc but get mediocre marks in MCAT? You decide to sit at home and give MCAT another try next year. You waste an entire year sitting at home and preparing for MCAT. But in the end, what if you do not score high in your second MCAT attempt and even if you do score high in your second MCAT attempt (improve your marks) but are still not able to get into a government med school because of the high merit? What then? You will only be disheartened more. Cases of people who repeat MCAT and secure admission in govt med school are rare ones. Most of the students do repeat MCAT end up improving their UHS aggregate but by the next year the merit rises and once again they find themselves considering private med schools. Again. You might as well save your year and consider private medical schools if you have the money.


It's a fallacy that merit keeps rising. That is the general trend but it doesn't rise each year. Before 2012, ti was decreasing for 2 years and then all of a sudden it jumped 2%
I was quite surprised to read from people who have repeated mcat 3 times. The general trajectory went like this, first time marks were in the 750s, then 880s and then 1000s. So you do get better with practice and I believe that age is nothing but a number; However you have to ask how was it like for them to sit at home for 2 years. In my eyes, they were just really lucky. Got to have a preview of retirement.



AbraDabra said:


> An interesting point to be noted, you can use your MCAT score within 2 years apparently, according to PMDC. So worst case scenario is going back to what you were on before.


In my prospectus it was written that MCAT are only legible for the year in which they were given.




tamoor said:


> I dont know how you came to think of my comment as a personal one.I gave you the best advice i can.And any psychologist will tell you that you are demotivated and depressed.Get it fixed.I did not say what ifs are bad.But your type ofwhat ifs are bad.People like edison and tesla used what ifs that changed the world.They were motivated.They did not use your type of what ifs.You will keep saying your what ifs while other people will get to better colleges.And the worst part is you will not even try.


Edison was a hack. Most of the things he did were him taking credit for someone else.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Ha ha didnt know edison has spawned so many enemies over the years but then take others as examples if not him.Nikola tesla should serve the purpose or jonas salk( after 10 years of repetitive trials and failures got the cure of polio) or louis pasteur


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

My aggregate is 60should i reserve my seat by giving donation or wait for calls from Continental,Central Park,Akhtar Saeed,RLMC & UOL?
if i pay donation which college is best for me?
plz guide me GuysI'm so upset


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

tamoor said:


> Ha ha didnt know edison has spawned so many enemies over the years but then take others as examples if not him.Nikola tesla should serve the purpose or jonas salk( after 10 years of repetitive trials and failures got the cure of polio) or louis pasteur



Tesla is BOSS. And you have read up about Edison, right?


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

tamoor said:


> Central park might after little begging and pleading(joke).
> Listen i am going to give you same advice that i give to others.If you messed up pretty bad in uhs but did 850 plus in fsc,wait for next year and give mcat again,it wouldnt hurt because then atleast you will get in good medical college.


Are you suggesting that one should rather wait an entire year than go to a college like Central? Is it really that bad?


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Tesla is BOSS. And you have read up about Edison, right?


Yes i have.The moment you expressed dislike for edison i knew you would like tesla.Its like few groups in which science people get divided like are you a newton guy or lebiniz.Are you max planck guy or max born.Are you einstein guy or bohr.For me in case of tesla and edison both work.Although edison was more of a buissness guy.Tesla was visionary.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

tamoor said:


> Yes i have.The moment you expressed dislike for edison i knew you would like tesla.Its like few groups in which science people get divided like are you a newton guy or lebiniz.Are you max planck guy or max born.Are you einstein guy or bohr.For me in case of tesla and edison both work.Although edison was more of a buissness guy.Tesla was visionary.


Tesla was actually employed by Edison and even helped him solve something very difficult. Edison refused to pay him and he owed him like $50,000 or something. Edsion also electrocuted an elephant in a gathering to show how dangerous AC was. He didn't really "invent" the light bulb. That's just what we are taught because that way its simple. Many other instances like this. Edison was the king of patent law and screwed over many people.
Tesla won over Edison because even today we use AC generators and transformers. He had a greater part in developing radio than marconi. He gave Westinghouse his patents for free. He die alone and poor when he could have had millions.

Out of the people you have named, I'll pick
Newton(my GOAT scientist)
Planck
Einstein(despite the allegations of plagiarism)


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

Okay tamoor. So you think that you are going to be the next Edison? Or the next Tesla? Yeah. right. Looks like someone needs a psychologist. But it's not me. Its you. Can somebody please direct this user to the nearest psychologist? or a psychiatrist? Sorry to burst your bubble tamoor but you sound like the last person to fit the role of Edison. I do not think that Edison went around a medical forum insulting everyone who disagreed with him. And you are neither a Tesla guy nor an Edison guy. You are simply a self absorbed kind of guy.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> Okay tamoor. So you think that you are going to be the next Edison? Or the next Tesla? Yeah. right. Looks like someone needs a psychologist. But it's not me. Its you. Can somebody please direct this user to the nearest psychologist? or a psychiatrist? Sorry to burst your bubble tamoor but you sound like the last person to fit the role of Edison. I do not think that Edison went around a medical forum insulting everyone who disagreed with him. And you are neither a Tesla guy nor an Edison guy. You are simply a self absorbed kind of guy.


Chill


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> okay tamoor. So you think that you are going to be the next edison? Or the next tesla? Yeah. Right. Looks like someone needs a psychologist. But it's not me. Its you. Can somebody please direct this user to the nearest psychologist? Or a psychiatrist? Sorry to burst your bubble tamoor but you sound like the last person to fit the role of edison. I do not think that edison went around a medical forum insulting everyone who disagreed with him. And you are neither a tesla guy nor an edison guy. You are simply a self absorbed kind of guy.


i did not insult you in anyway.atleast not delibrately.
But thankyou for compliment that i dont fit in the role of edison.like sonnensays said edison was a hack.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

tamoor said:


> i did not insult you in anyway.atleast not delibrately.
> But thankyou for compliment that i dont fit in the role of edison.like *sonnensays said* edison was a hack.


Sonnensays said. LOL.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Tesla was actually employed by Edison and even helped him solve something very difficult. Edison refused to pay him and he owed him like $50,000 or something. Edsion also electrocuted an elephant in a gathering to show how dangerous AC was. He didn't really "invent" the light bulb. That's just what we are taught because that way its simple. Many other instances like this. Edison was the king of patent law and screwed over many people.
> Tesla won over Edison because even today we use AC generators and transformers. He had a greater part in developing radio than marconi. He gave Westinghouse his patents for free. He die alone and poor when he could have had millions.
> 
> Out of the people you have named, I'll pick
> ...


THREE WORDS WOULD SUMMARISE IT ALL 
WAR ON CURRENTS
I READ THAT, IT WAS INTRESTING.
I WOULD pick tesla over edison but still one cant deny edison is the 4 th most prolific inventor who invented cheap bulbs and kaleidoscope and also gramophone.If he was not the first to discover these he did discover them independently.Also we have to give him credit that he died rich while tesla died poor because of extravagent behaviour.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

And please don't worry about me not getting admission in a good medical college because of my what ifs. I think you need to worry about yourself.

- - - Updated - - -

Okay I did not read Sonnen's post. You are Edison cuz you are a hack.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> And please don't worry about me not getting admission in a good medical college because of my what ifs. I think you need to worry about yourself.- - - Updated - - -Okay I did not read Sonnen's post. You are Edison cuz you are a hack.


I already got in enough although i am still aiming for better but if i was like you i would have stuck with the one i was given admission in easily.IF I AM EDISON THEN THANKYOU AGAIN BECAUSE EVEN IF I AM A HACK I AM RICH BILLIONARE WITH MY NAME NOTED AS 4 th most prolific inventer.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

tamoor said:


> THREE WORDS WOULD SUMMARISE IT ALL
> WAR ON CURRENTS
> I READ THAT, IT WAS INTRESTING.
> I WOULD pick tesla over edison but still one cant deny edison is the 4 th most prolific inventor who invented cheap bulbs and kaleidoscope and also gramophone.If he was not the first to discover these he did discover them independently.Also we have to give him credit that he died rich while tesla died poor because of extravagent behaviour.


Actually Tesla died poor because he never went after money. Whatever he had, he spent on his lab. He didn't have expensive tastes or anything like that. Also, we may never know if Edison truly did those things on his own because he was rich,powerful and manipulative and understood the patent system really well.

This is what Tesla said about money.



> *Money does not represent such a value as men have placed upon it. All my money has been invested into experiments with which I have made new discoveries enabling mankind to have a little easier life.*


But Tesla is so cool it's not even close. When he died, the FBI seized his work, all of it because it might have proven to be too dangerous. He worked on a death ray gun and free electricity. Also, he used to sit in his lab amidst rays of electricity surging through his body. That's how he got his kicks. He lived a celibate lifestyle and turned down the advances of many women.

And we all know that 99% perspiration Edison quote. Well this is Tesla's reply:



> If Edison had a needle to find in a haystack, he would proceed at once with the diligence of the bee to examine straw after straw until he found the object of his search. ... I was a sorry witness of such doings, knowing that a little theory and calculation would have saved him ninety per cent of his labor.




Look at dat pwnage. I mean he just called Edison stupid and even discredited all of the "hard work" people attributed to him.

You 2 need to stop fighting. A mod might come in and ban you both.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Actually Tesla die poor because he never went after money. Whatever he had, he spent on his lab. He didn't have expensive tastes or anything like that. Also, we may never know if he truly did those things on his own becuase he was rich,powerful and manipulative and understood the patent system really well. This is what he said about money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i read that one too.I like tesla more but still edison is a close runner up.He started inventing from childhood.Tesla is often dubbed as a crazy scientist but his inventions didnt make into world that much since they are still termed hypothetical and ahead of its time.His dream was to make wireless transfer of electricity through ac current in tesla towers.He spent a lot of money on that project which failed.Edison on the other hand with bussiness mind invested his money carefully.
also not to forget to get rich and powerful like edison you still need brain as we know he ddnt inherit his riches.
tesla did not have expensive tastes but he made bad bussiness investments as he was not a buissiness man.If he invested right he would not have died poor.
Also in tesla's comment tesla does admit that edison did do the 99 percent of the labour.


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

You got in? That's discouraging. If they let people like you in to become doctors, then I feel sorry for all your future patients. They are placing their lives in the hands of a RICH BILLIANAIRE HACK.


Plus looks like someone's insecure. Are you trying to back up your decision to repeat MCAT? Is that what you mean by "aiming for better"? If you are so confident about your optimism, don't defend your decision to repeat. With your inflated head and your inflated ego, I remember the proverb "Pride always comes before a fall'".


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

tamoor said:


> Yes i read that one too.I like tesla more but still edison is a close runner up.He started inventing from childhood.Tesla is often dubbed as a crazy scientist but his inventions didnt make into world that much since they are still termed hypothetical and ahead of its time.His dream was to make wireless transfer of electricity through ac current in tesla towers.He spent a lot of money on that project which failed.Edison on the other hand with bussiness mind invested his money carefully.
> also not to forget to get rich and powerful like edison you still need brain as we know he ddnt inherit his riches.
> tesla did not have expensive tastes but he made bad bussiness investments as he was not a buissiness man.If he invested right he would not have died poor.
> Also in tesla's comment tesla does admit that edison did do the 99 percent of the labour.


Yes but he didn't give 90%(in the quote its ninety) to every task.
Despite the bad investments, had he demanded money for his patents he still would have died rich. And the Tesla tower is a lot more efficient than that galvaniser they use these days.
Also it's because of Tesla that we have electricity being delivered to our homes today.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Getting personal on the forum is against the rules folks...
Cool it.

No big deal.

Two of u dont agree, end of story. Period.

Dont lower urself anymore with further comments.
Its a med forum. (Check that twice)
Be relevant and just scroll.


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Getting personal on the forum is against the rules folks...
> Cool it.
> 
> No big deal.
> ...


This bhai is wise. Listen to this bhai.


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

nasir_ said:


> You got in? That's discouraging. If they let people like you in to become doctors, then I feel sorry for all your future patients. They are placing their lives in the hands of a RICH BILLIANAIRE HACK.
> 
> 
> Plus looks like someone's insecure. Are you trying to back up your decision to repeat MCAT? Is that what you mean by "aiming for better"? If you are so confident about your optimism, don't defend your decision to repeat. With your inflated head and your inflated ego, I remember the proverb "Pride always comes before a fall'".


Ah this is the most entertaining comment.Thankyou agian.I have thanked you three times already.
I am not insecure nor am i going to backup my decision.I work on what Prophet Muhammad(pbuh) has taught me.He said
CHOOSE FOR OTHERS WHAT YOU CHOOSE FOR YOURSELF.
I dont have that low aggregate allhamdulilah but if i had i would have repeated especially if my marks in fsc were good.


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Alrite medgrunt or purple get in here...

Or continue on pm..


----------



## tamoor (Oct 3, 2013)

Crypt said:


> Getting personal on the forum is against the rules folks...
> Cool it.
> 
> No big deal.
> ...


Exactly, but do you think i got personal.I still dont think i got personal.

- - - Updated - - -



SonnenSays said:


> Yes but he didn't give 90%(in the quote its ninety) to every task.
> Despite the bad investments, had he demanded money for his patents he still would have died rich. And the Tesla tower is a lot more efficient than that galvaniser they use these days.
> Also it's because of Tesla that we have electricity being delivered to our homes today.


Yes, tesla tower is not practical is it?Since wireless technology for recharging is now only used in nokia lumia.
Actually in edison quote it was and i quote
invention is 1 percent inspiration and 99 percent perspiration.


----------



## Neuroleptic (Oct 29, 2013)

Whoa that was a very knowledgeable fight.. I think I raised my IQ by a few points...seriously


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

*brings some popcorn*
Hmm.
Please continue x)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nasir_ (Jun 22, 2013)

I am going to listen to Crypt and ignore your comments tamoor.


----------



## SanaB (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey guys, remember one thing -- we're all trying to do the same thing! 

We are more alike than different -- we all want to become doctors to help others and we need to remember that the profession we are entering deserves more from us than petty bickering! 

We have to rise above that. If we disagree with each other, lets disagree but in a kind and friendly way.

I really love this site (and upset that I found it so late) but since I'm applying next year I hope to soak up as much information as I can on here. Would hate to see all these positive, friendly and helpful threads get sidetracked by arguing over stuff that doesn't even really matter.

So tamoor and nasir_, both of you guys feel strongly about your opinions -- but just try to respect the other person's viewpoint also and remember, we are all in this together!


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

tamoor said:


> Yes, tesla tower is not practical is it?Since wireless technology for recharging is now only used in nokia lumia.
> Actually in edison quote it was and i quote
> invention is 1 percent inspiration and 99 percent perspiration.


I meant its more efficient than the van de graaf generator.


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Last time I checked, this was medstudentz, not inventorfanboys.com. How about we get back on topic


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Last time I checked, this was medstudentz, not inventorfanboys.com. How about we get back on topic


Nailed it.!


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Apologies jiasajid,
Ur thread blew up :/


----------



## jiasajid (Sep 24, 2013)

haha ! wow, I stopped reading after I went through half of the first page  
(no need for apologies Crypt 

I'M SO NOT REPEATING  I think first I'll try all my best to get into some private College..
I've also applied on Foreign seats through Higher education commission in Government Colleges, So Private College is going to be my BACKUP just in case HEC rejects me. 

Think I'll APPLY TO LMDC, UOL, continental, and Sharif :/


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

AbraDabra said:


> Last time I checked, this was medstudentz, not inventorfanboys.com. How about we get back on topic


There is no topic to get back to. You're just angry because you are most probably an Edison mark.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

*if only we could fight our way into Med school. :') I'd beat both your behinds!*


----------



## SonnenSays (Oct 27, 2013)

NarjisShah said:


> *if only we could fight our way into Med school. :') I'd beat both your behinds!*


Which 2?


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

NarjisShah said:


> *if only we could fight our way into Med school. :') I'd beat both your behinds!*


your name is in IMDC new list, Congratulations. Do tell me ur Fsc score and nts score.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

SonnenSays said:


> Which 2?


*those two bros fighting over having different opinions about a gap yearr.*

- - - Updated - - -



Mohsin said:


> your name is in IMDC new list, Congratulations. Do tell me ur Fsc score and nts score.


*thanks a lot ! I gave my interview today  i had 870/1100 in fsc. Dont know of Nts.*


----------



## Amish_01 (Oct 31, 2013)

tamoor said:


> Its your opinion and i am fine with that.But when you have whole one year to prepaer for mcat even if you get 900 you can get atleast 76 percent aggregate in uhs which is good enough for private institutes.
> AND I DONT LIKE DEMOTIVATING WHAT IFS.WHAT IF I DONT SCORE WELL,WHAT IF I DONT GET SUCCESSFUL WHAT IF I FAIL.THESE WHAT IFs HOLDS A PERSON BACK from bringing his dream to reality.


Yara I've got 72.9% aggregate DO I have a chance in fmh, lmdc, or akhtar saeed??


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

Amish_01 said:


> Yara I've got 72.9% aggregate DO I have a chance in fmh, lmdc, or akhtar saeed??


Yea u do!!
In akhtar saeed.


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

NarjisShah said:


> *those two bros fighting over having different opinions about a gap yearr.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


NarjisShah i had 860 marks in FSC, but i didnt received a call from IMDC, i m so much worried ,, my last hope is Ripah now. Well my UHS aggregate is 76%, btw wats ur UHS aggregate are you going to get admission in IMDC.


----------



## NarjisShah (Oct 13, 2013)

Mohsin said:


> NarjisShah i had 860 marks in FSC, but i didnt received a call from IMDC, i m so much worried ,, my last hope is Ripah now. Well my UHS aggregate is 76%, btw wats ur UHS aggregate are you going to get admission in IMDC.


*dont worry about it inshaAllah you will get in somewhere great !  Check IMDC's site, maybe your name's in the new interview list they've put up.
My UHS aggregate is really bad. 68% MCAT didnt go well for me at all. 
I got a call from IMDC today, my admission has been confirmed, Alhamdulilah 
*


----------



## Mohsin (Aug 28, 2012)

NarjisShah said:


> *dont worry about it inshaAllah you will get in somewhere great !  Check IMDC's site, maybe your name's in the new interview list they've put up.
> My UHS aggregate is really bad. 68% MCAT didnt go well for me at all.
> I got a call from IMDC today, my admission has been confirmed, Alhamdulilah
> *


Thank u so very much NarjisShah, but i think Foundation has far more higher merit for civilians







. For Ripah i am really worried about their aptitude test, is it transparent, i have many worries these days going on as i mean being rejected both by Shifa and Imdc. Congrats for ur admission in IMDC. best av luck Dr NarjisShah


----------



## Anumta (2 mo ago)

I have 76% aggregate in medical... In which public college can I have BDS ? Plz help me ....what should I do ....it was my 3 rd attempt in mdcat


----------

